# The Real reward for me,priceless



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Somedays you wonder if your ethics,morals,skills,knowledge and conduct are really appreciated by your customers,because more often than not these days it comes down to who is the better salesman,not the better craftsman,or who is 100.00 less expensive,instead of ,who is really looking out for me ,my family ,and my business with integrity,something money will never buy.This e-mail made my day,Thank-you Mr.Cole!

Joe, I am sending this letter as appreciation for your professionalism in your industry. I have been well pleased with your efforts in solving my plumbing problems that have come up over the last two years. Your ability to solve has been the most rewarding. However, I do appreciate your continued effort to always be courteous, personally clean and always leave the work area clean. I've called on you weekdays, weeknights, weekends and holidays and you've never failed to answer the call. It is this type of dedication to ones employment that this country was built on and it is so refreshing to be associated with one who realizes that.

Thank you so much for your business ethics and desire to always do better. That's simply not seen much any more.

Larry Cole
Ada, Oklahoma


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Very nice Joe!*


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Tito, get me a tissue....Germaine, stop teasing.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> Tito, get me a tissue....Germaine, stop teasing.


Never meant to come off as sappy but rather ,just start a positive thread.

Some of you cali. contractors


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

You wrote that yourself:jester:, just kidding, i agree that definately is the kind of thing that makes your day, JOB WELL DONE:thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Congratulations.

Chalk up one for the good guys.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Pretty cool :thumbup:
That ought to keep your head up for a while.

I have a file folder for those notes
and little thank you cards.
There are days when it helps to look
through them. :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice Joe!:thumbsup: Its those customers that I love working for!


Dave


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> Tito, get me a tissue....Germaine, stop teasing.


*Those mean, nasty plumbers...always picking on GC's in the plumbing forum*


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> Tito, get me a tissue....Germaine, stop teasing.


 :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> Tito, get me a tissue....Germaine, stop teasing.



And here it is !!!!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQXddCgDxjk


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

That would be the one....although I screwed it up...It's "Tito, get me *SOME* tissue"


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> That would be the one....although I screwed it up...It's "Tito, get me *SOME* tissue"



Hey! No biggie! I originally remember it to be Damon Wayans!!!!!!! After 10 minutes of searching, with EVERY permutation of "Wayans" and "Michael Jackson" and "Tissue", it came to me...........EDDIE! Then it was easy!!!


----------



## TimSim (Apr 23, 2008)

That's a pretty nice email, be proud!


----------

